# I Don't Wanna Fight No More



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2019)

It's a bit sad, but it's a reality and this just touched me so I thought I'd share.  






A song from our album 'Music United For Animals' 

'I Don't Wanna Fight No More'

I don't wanna fight no more
But I am a growling gun
My battle scars are scars on scars
They won't let me run

It's true I bite and kill n' maim
It's all I know this fighting game
From very small I learned it all
And it's me they blame

And if I could I'd turn away
Never fight another day
N' sometimes when they set me up
I long to be a playful pup
Cos I don't wanna fight no more...

I'm bitten, chewed and ragged raw
What I do they still want more
Blood n' guts and all I am
Lay me down away from harm

Rub my back and clean my wounds
Take me from this killing room
Oh hurry boys I've had my day
Leave me now to fade away...

Cos I don't wanna fight no more
But I am a growling gun
My battle scars are scars on scars
They won't let me run

And I don't wanna fight no more
No I don't wanna fight no more
No I don't wanna fight no more
I don't wanna fight...

I don't wanna fight no more
I don't wanna fight no more
Oh I don't wanna fight no more
I don't wanna fight...


----------



## Olivia (Oct 10, 2019)

It is very sad, but thank you for posting this.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 10, 2019)

SeaBreeze
Mandatory task you owe  to yourself
Read 'Coon Song' by A.R. Ammons   Poem,  it  is   on the web-2.5 pages and needs to be read when you won't be disturbed, a unique experience...
'A Mother's Tale' by Agee, James-short story


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 11, 2019)

My last dog, Bonnie, was a rescued mistreated pitbull, and she was the sweetest girl you'd ever want to meet, in spite of her early life and mistreatment.  I adopted her when she was 7.  She didn't want to fight no more either, and she didn't.  She became a pampered house doggie and loved every minute of it.  

Because of her early life, however, she did have a fear of other dogs and needed to be an only dog.


----------

